# one-way plane ticket. okay?...



## JeanneEmeraldde (Apr 29, 2013)

so i tried to book my ticket to dubai today (through sri lankan ariways), and they said they wouldn't in the end. they would only book a return.
i have posted in the past couple of days, so sorry if you are getting sick of reading about my situation...
i want to move to dubai in mid-june.
i have a contract in late august, but my work visa isn't ready until then.
so, i plan to arrive with a 30 day visit visa (canadians still need one as of now), and therefore "pretending" to be a tourist. i will extend my visa if needed, but am hoping that the new rules for canadians finally come through. (if asked why i was on a one-way, i figured i'd say i planned to fly to india to meet friends in a few weeks, but hadn't decided on an exact date yet, blah, blah...)
anyone advise again coming in on a one-way ticket?
i would be devastated to be turned back, but also think it's sort of lame to spend at least an extra $400 when i'm moving to dubai, and not returning to jakarta.

words of expat advice?...

so much appreciated. hoping to book my ticket so that i can officially count the days till i arrive...


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah, we had the same problem. We had to book a return from UK - we went for an open return so we can keep putting the date back up to a year as we expect to go back a few times within the year. I guess the theory is that you're a tourist so only permitted to stay for 30 days so need to have your exit journey booked as well.


----------



## JeanneEmeraldde (Apr 29, 2013)

hmmm...
fair enough. it's just that i have basically no intention of returning to jakarta any time soon. been here for 6 months, and i just want out.
of course in the big scheme of life, this is hardly a problem. a matter of a few hundred dollars. just that the money could always be used in better ways than being wasted.
but. perspective. on my way to dubai. that's the good thing! 

thanks for your response!


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Have you tried any other airlines? I just checked Skyscanner and Emirates fly to/from Jakarta. Might be worth a try.


----------



## JeanneEmeraldde (Apr 29, 2013)

yeah. there are other airlines that fly the route for sure. sri lankan air is a great price, but i will definitely look at others too.

i just read a bunch of posts (on **********.com that are slightly outdated being from 2011), but all said that they came on one-way tickets with no problem...


----------



## challwre (Apr 9, 2013)

I had the same questions not long ago, here are the answers I recieved:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...bai/149843-american-one-way-ticket-dubai.html


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

We flew in with a one way ticket through Emirates and had no issues. Maybe this si a new change?! I would suggest you check with Emirates if they'll issue you a one way ticket. We were never asked to show a return ticket by anyone when we came into Dubai.


----------



## challwre (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice!! I checked prices for emirates and one way was nearly the same price as round trip. Do you mind me asking how much it saved you?


----------



## challwre (Apr 9, 2013)

Also, did you have a job lined up already?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes I was being transferred with my existing company but none of my visa was sorted out as I had to come here and handle all of it on my own.

There are no savings on taking a one way ticket. The round trip is always cheaper. I believe 1 way was about 2-300 dollars cheaper than round trip. I know some people who just buy a return trip as I believe you can change the dates of your return flight with Emirates for up to a year.

I wasn't paying for the flights so we did a 1 way flight.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

My spouse flew couple of times using a one way ticket. She had used Qatar, Emirates and Turkey Airlines. No problem.

Why dont you try a powerful air fare search engine like Kayak.com or Orbitz ? They have a lot of options and an extensive air carriers to choose from .

As W_man said round trips are cheaper and you can get by as one poster suggested by trying to extend your return as much as possible. Worst case scenario you will end up paying a fee to re-schedule your return flight which is not a biggie.


----------

